# Calvert Scanner



## mudrunner1957

Is anybody else having problems with the scanner, hear very little.


----------



## dgates80

mudrunner1957 said:


> Is anybody else having problems with the scanner, hear very little.



Working normally....


----------



## FireBrand

Seems to be down at the moment


----------



## dgates80

FireBrand said:


> Seems to be down at the moment



Cat disconnected a cable.  Online now.


----------



## mamatutu

dgates80 said:


> Cat disconnected a cable.  Online now.



Darn cat!  I thought it was because I upgraded to Windows 8.1.  Don't get me wrong, I love cats.  I have two and love them, but they can be a trip; to say the least!  

Thanks, again, for sponsoring the scanner service.


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand

Oh lawdy ! not that darn cat AGAIN


----------



## FireBrand

FireBrand said:


> Oh lawdy ! not that darn cat AGAIN





It's been down for almost a week


----------



## GWguy

FireBrand said:


> It's been down for almost a week



dgates and FF moved, so it's possible it's not put back together yet.


----------



## FireBrand

GWguy said:


> dgates and FF moved, so it's possible it's not put back together yet.


10-4


----------



## frequentflier

Sorry, we have been having internet issues and the scanner should be back up tomorrow or Tues.


----------



## FireBrand

*uh oh - on the fritz again*

bad fritz


----------



## dgates80

GWguy said:


> dgates and FF moved, so it's possible it's not put back together yet.



It is up and running.....


----------



## FireBrand

...:shrug:


----------



## dgates80

It's getting there.  Got disconnected again for a while but it's online again.  On a related note, got new batteries for the 1000VA UPS to provide battery backup for the scanner.


----------

